
Show HN: Emono – Your own mobile game in 30 days - dsygnr
Http://emono.co
======
simple10
FAQ says Jibly[1] is the studio behind Emono. Interesting concept but there
are no games on Google Play under Emono and only one under Jibly[2].

[1] [http://jibly.com/](http://jibly.com/) [2]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Jibly](https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Jibly)

------
hoverbear
Seriously, you're sending a 33 megabyte gif on your landing page? If I hit
that on mobile I'd be so pissed off. Use a gifv or something maybe?

------
eecks
Seems like the quality of these games will be.. terrible. And most likely not
what the customer wants.

Do you have any examples?

